# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  nidek santinelli le 700

## chronometre

Hi There,
wondering if anyone seasoned has had the nidek LE 700 unit for extended period and can provide thoughts on the machine?  i am looking at the unit and wondering how it stacks up against an LE 1200.  the only difference I see is the ability to modify pattern shape?  

is the edging and blocking both very accurate?  thank you so much in advance for all the user opinions!

C

----------


## chronometre

the small foot print and ease of use is a huge draw for me in addition to the price!

----------


## Stephen Santinelli

Hi C, Just a note of correction both machines can change the shape of the lens. The 700's process may actually be a bit easier to use. Best, Stephen

----------


## chronometre

> Hi C, Just a note of correction both machines can change the shape of the lens. The 700's process may actually be a bit easier to use. Best, Stephen


is the quality of the cut different for full frame pieces?  i know its probably faster in the cut with the higher end model. and no drill for drill mount - but is there any other differences in performance and longevity?

thank you for chiming in Stephen!!

----------


## EyeTrek

If anyone on here has used the LE-700, I would also love to hear your thoughts on it.

----------

